# Colorado Coyotes like the taste of joggers



## alann (Nov 18, 2011)

http://www.dailycamera.com/boulder-county-news/ci_19910038

Serves them right for taking away trapping


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd have thought that Boulderites would be stringy !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

At least no one was hurt and they got the pair of them.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

These tree huggers think its a good thing when they get hunting or trapping banned in an area but then stuff like this happens and they are too ignorant to see its their fault. I used to live in an are where hunting wasn't permitted and the deer population got so big that car deer accident were through the roof. They took a vote to see if they should allow hunting and it was shot down. They decided that the better option was to place signs in the areas with the highest accidents. The signs read something to the effect of * HIGH CAR/DEER ACCIDENT AREA* _use caution when driving especially at dawn and dusk_. Now this will come a shocker to you but the number of car deer accidents is still climbing. People are getting injured, cars damaged and insurance rates increasing. Sounds like a victory to me eh?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Here the insurance companies petition dnr on setting harvest criteria based on deer car collision rates in given problem areas. With of course the insurance rates being thrown on the table for incentive. The collision rates have gone down and in accordance hunting limits tend to slowly come in line. But it isnt an overnight fix--it takes several years before present actions can show the fruits of the new regulations--and the same can be said on the downturn as well. I talked to a federal game warden at Ft. Hood where I was stationed back in the early nineties. We talked about deer limits etc in different parts of the post reservation there and it was interesting. He said they observe through binoculars given deer herds in given areas at times of the year when weather dictates food supply. They categorize the food in 2 categories, the first was "Ice Cream" the other "stuffer". Ice cream was food the deer favored and that was nutritionally beneficial for them as far as ensuring surviving cold and lack of food etc... The stuffer was stuff like tree bark etc...that wasnt nutritional but "stuffed--the gut" and kept hunger at bay. So when they observed the deer, what they looked for was what the deer were eating--if say last year they were eating stuffers at that date and this year they werent--then the quota for deer was apx correct and they let the same quota ride till the following year. So coyotes in this particular case--and other wildlife arent far from the same criteria--its all about food sources. So Im thinking the yotes have depleted their normal food sources outside of inhabited areas by the sheer number of them--and it has transcended into rural areas where they cant be shot, and food is "plentiful" such as prairie dog towns which I have personally seen in CO INSIDE not just city limits but occupying an entire block surrounded by businesses and townhouses etc..HUNTING/TRAPPING--(cages in urban areas) has to be allowed and throw off the gloves, you cant have predators within the confines of inhabited areas its a recipe for attacks not only on pets, but us as well. 2 + 2 BE-FOE


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I'd have thought that Boulderites would be stringy !


Yes they are,

and when you chase them you run off all the Bull S*6%# and hot air and then there's not much left to eat....speaking from the coyote's point of view.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

and I guess mine also.....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

hey, the more I think about this....

Does anyone know where I can get a jogger decoy, they seem to work pretty?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I thought everyone in Boulder was attached to a bicycle. There is a jogging breed too?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That's how the bike thing got started....


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sounds like Boulder is chock full of yuppies. Too bad coyotes don't eat 'em. Maybe increase the wolf and cat population around there ? LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's like the center of he universe for yuppies and such !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Very sad. They must have been kicked out of the east coast. LOL We have a few places like that here mainly in the Detroit suburbs. Animals don't like to eat 'em cause they're too squishy.....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Boulder is a magnet for old Hippies (I think they can garden naked) (no really!) (remember they're old(( and saggy) who now find it mission to save us all from ourselves. They have also had an influx of Commiefornians......everytime they have a mudslide or earthquake or fires ( or something else probably brought down upon them for being so into themselves)(( lol... sort of) a bunch of them move here to AZ and CO.....HMMMM Maybe the fence is on the wrong border....Just a thought !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sounds like it. So in other words the price of pelts has gone down considerably in those two states ! LMAO Gross !!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Tom !


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> It's like the center of he universe for yuppies and such !


 It is Don, and they all drink celestial seasonings tea too I bet.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> It's like the center of he universe for yuppies and such !


Without a doubt.... and you're right about the old hippies thing too. Although right here by the house I saw a guy driving around with a full sized marijuana plant in his jeep. It is legal out here though. lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Boulder is 20 square miles surrounded by reality....


----------

